
This supercomputer is a supersleuth for insurers - hackuser
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/this-supercomputer-is-a-supersleuth-for-insurers/
======
hackuser
_You 're just starting work on a major home improvement project when your
insurance agent calls. "You need more coverage," he says. But the real
question is: How did he even know you were building an addition? Did he smell
the sawdust or hear the hammer?

Neither. Thanks to a supercomputer owned by LexisNexis, the data analytics
subsidiary of London-based RELX Group (RELX), your insurance company knows so
much more than that.

"Very little in your life isn't known," said Victor Bayus, who runs the new
Active Insights program at LexisNexis. It enables other companies to "predict,
assess and manage risk." ...

In a world where every keystroke is often recorded, don't think for a second
you can remain anonymous._

------
privong
A better title for this might be "How Insurers are using public and private
data".

~~~
hackuser
Agreed. I tried to find a quote in the article that was more descriptive than
the title, but ran out of time and went with the HN standard of using the
actual title. Your idea would have been better.

